# First walk (or drag!)



## lyndsey (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi everyone, just looking for a bit of advice please! We've attempted Ellie's 1st walk today & it was completely rubbish :-( She would not walk at all, hated her lead & I ended up carrying her back after half coaxing / half dragging her to the end of our drive. I realise we've messed up by not putting her lead on before today but can we get her used to it now? How can we get her walking?

Any helpful hints?

Thanks, Lyndsey


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

lyndsey said:


> Hi everyone, just looking for a bit of advice please! We've attempted Ellie's 1st walk today & it was completely rubbish :-( She would not walk at all, hated her lead & I ended up carrying her back after half coaxing / half dragging her to the end of our drive. I realise we've messed up by not putting her lead on before today but can we get her used to it now? How can we get her walking?
> 
> Any helpful hints?
> 
> Thanks, Lyndsey


Sorry your walk wasn't the best. We put Alfie and Dexter's lead on them in the garden first and they became things possessed jumping up and biting the lead. 
We then bought them a very short lead and kept it tight to us and they were OK as they had to walk at our pace and this seemed to do the trick.
Good luck on your next outing.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Maybe also try going as a pack (several of you going at once) and focus on the walk the first time rather than the puppy. A slightly quicker pace and you going first will have her wanting to follow you.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I used to walk mine for 5 minutes round the garden every day on a lead when they were tiny. I used to give them a treat at the end. They didn't like it at first but soon got used to it.


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Bh6ZRMNdtw&feature=youtu.be

I like this video, it's lead training cavalier, but I think the concept is the same for every breed


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

*Don't depair*

Rufus did this too. It took several days before he'd do anything but sit with his leash on. A neighbour with a cockapoo suggested we always keep it fun and light hearted and after a bit he started to explore. Now he'll happily walk for as many hours as we'll go so keep the faith.


----------



## Ralphy-Cockapoo (Jul 4, 2013)

*drags to walks*

Hi,

This happened with Ralfie at first it was a nightmare we thought we would never get him out! Treats did not work or toys he would not budge!!! But persevere!!! Ralf did not like the traffic so we took him to quiet woodland area and let him wander on a loose lead and he soon began exploring. Now he loves walkies and we are starting to take him to busier routes. Hope this is useful!


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Ha ha. we used to say we were taking Samson for a drag as he hated it! Just take it slowly and let him go at his own pace, just increase it slightly bit by bit every day. When he's confident getting to the end of the road, just take him a bit further. I also carried Samson around for him to get used to the sounds and smells.
Before you know it he'll be loving it. It took Samson a good couple of months before he was totally confident and now he'll go for miles!


----------



## Jen62 (Sep 20, 2012)

This may sound a daft question, but is he on collar or harness? Harley would not budge with harness on and the day we visited the in laws and forgot the harness, so went out with collar, he was as happy as you like! We tried a harness again at 10 months, but found he would not budge once more. Don't know why, but may be worth thinking about.... Good luck! Jen & Harley


----------



## tcheuki (Sep 10, 2013)

Ours is the same been going out for one week now, doesn't mind the lead, but just refuses to walk, no matter how much praise, positive reinforcement or treats are lavished on her! She squeals, yelps, howls and I'm sure I've even see smoke coming off her paws, she drags that much! I usually carry her for a few hundred yards then put her down and this seems to to the trick as she knows she's heading back home. Strange, because she's quite a confident wee dog and is well socialised! I think perseverance is key! Good luck!!


----------



## wishbone (Jul 12, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Maybe also try going as a pack (several of you going at once) and focus on the walk the first time rather than the puppy. A slightly quicker pace and you going first will have her wanting to follow you.


I agree this could help more on encouraging pups and learn do the walking along with the pack, but it should be a good pack of well trained dog and advanced way when other methods didn't work.


----------



## tcheuki (Sep 10, 2013)

*We are having a similar problem*

Hi. Our pup also refuses to walk. She doesn't mind the lead, just the walking! She squawks, squeals, yelps and barks. I'm sure I've even seen smoke coming from her paws. No amount of praise, positive reinforcement or treats lavished on her seem to make a blind bit of difference! Despite her being well socialised and not minding the lead. The only things I have notice that make a difference are the presence of other dogs and/or other people she doesn't know, we must be boring!? I also pick her up and walk a distance from the house and she happily walks back home as she knows where she is going! I think perseverance is key. Good luck!


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Bailey is just over 13 weeks and we had our first successful walk today, yipee!

What I started doing was carrying her our of the street and sometimes the estate itself, she was not too bad after that, but sometimes we had to carry her to the park where she was allowed off the lead and loved that, never going far from our side.

I think the penny has now dropped that she has to have the lead on before she gets free fun at the park.

Your pup will get there eventually, it takes time and is really frustrating.


----------



## ZZF93 (Jun 5, 2013)

Enzo would not walk at all when we first took him out, it took a little while but all of a sudden one day he decided he would walk. Whereas Orianna walked straight away as she has Enzo and our cats to chase after. We hadn't got either of them used to a lead before we took them out. It will be ok, don't worry


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone. She's got loads better now, we just persevered & she will mostly walk nicely with the occasional drag  She loves being off the lead too on the beach or park & will follow me around at my heels. Phew!!


----------

